# Remote Codes



## UofAZCats (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anyone have the Directv remote codes for the the Sony Playstation 3 (PS3) or the Sony STR-DG910? Is there a file or website with a complete list of the codes?


----------



## YMark (Oct 26, 2007)

The PS3 is Bluetooth, not IR so the DTV remote can't control the PS3.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

UofAZCats said:


> Does anyone have the Directv remote codes for the the Sony Playstation 3 (PS3) or the Sony STR-DG910? Is there a file or website with a complete list of the codes?


From the DIRECTV website: Remote Control Code Search


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting this link.I've been trying for months to find the remote code for my Olevia 42" HD 542i tv.I've been to the D site before,but it wasn't there.It must have been updated within the past few days.Today I tried it again for giggles & a new code popped up & it worked ! Wow.

Happy New Years ! 

Jimmy


----------



## Sah (Jul 17, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> From the DIRECTV website: Remote Control Code Search


Yes, thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this link! We've been trying forever to find the right code for our Olevia 323V and never could. I just checked the D* website using your link, and found one that works. Sweet!!!


----------

